# cocaine and ssri's



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

does nebody know if it is dangerous to take cocaine while on an ssri, specifically citalopram???


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Hmm. I think it's dangerous to do coke period...

But as far as drug interactions..... I would ask a pharmacist, seriously. I know it's an illegal drug and everything but they would probably know and what are they gonna do.... hunt you down.

Have you done coke with DP before? I have but I was also drunk so I didn't freak out.... I almost did once though.

Sorry if this was a stupid response. I feel weird I don't even know if I'm making sense.


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

I dont' think there are physical risks from mixing coke + ssri, but I wouldn't do coke just because if your are on ssri you must have some kind of mental illness (dp, anxiety, depression, who knows) and coke is only going to make it worse! If your brain isn't functioning right to begin with you shouldn't be tinkering around with it just to 'get high'


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Are you taking citalopram for anxiety or depression? If your taking it for depression cocaine will make your depression much worse on the comedown. Also cocaine may make your anxiety better when your are high on it but be prepered for it to come back 10 times worse when the coke wears off.

I had the ugliest bouts of derealization on a coke comedown. The world never looked so dark, ugly and mean the day after doing coke. I found even people looked uglier and just plain nasty. It would totally mess my head up.

As for the interaction between cocaine and ssri''s there is a chance you could experience mania. Ssri's by themselves can cause mania and when you throw cocaine into the mix there is a much greater chance of this happening. There is a chance you could end up doing something really stupid if you mix cocaine and ssri's.

Id say no matter what your taking the citalopram for you should avoid cocaine like the plague. It will only make your condition worse in the end.

In my opinion cocaine sucks anyway. It's expensive as hell and you only get a 10 or 20 minute high from the crap. Then the next day you feel like trash. It's a total waste of time and money.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

A single line of coke could pop your heart.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Cocaine can cause heart arrhythmia like all local anesthetics can but it wont pop your heart so to speak. If you take too much coke or have existing heart problems you could have a heart attack or a stroke. This is pretty rare but it can happen.

Long term heavy use of cocaine is really bad for your heart and this is especially true if you drink alcohol with it. Besides anyone on this board who has mental problems should avoid the stuff because it will only make you worse.


----------



## samantha (Jun 11, 2005)

best not to take any drugs, except those to cure u i think


----------

